# WARNING - Issue with Aqua Clear Filter I had



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

I bought an AquaClear filter for my 10 gallon tank about 3 months ago.It started dripping from the bottom but it wasnt a big deal,I just put a rag under it to catch the drips.I got home from college today with half my tank water missing and my whole floor soaked, INCLUDING the power outlet.
I had to turn off the room's power in the basement just to unplug it without getting electrocuted or a fire starting. This is the most ridiculous issue Ive ever had,and I have read that this isn't as uncommon as I thought with these filters.I will never use these products again, especially for the price of this filter. I fear for other customer's safety so keep this in mind. 









​


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Wow. I have had multiple sizes of these filters for over 10 years now without any problems. Do you know where it started leaking from? Where have you read about others having the same problems? I always recommend these filters, so I will need to know how common this actually is. This is very disappointing. :/


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow, that majorly sucks. I have always used AquaClear filters without problems. I also know many people recommend it on a Goldfish forum I frequent. I honestly don't believe it happens *that* often considering how popular the brand is. If your filter is leaking you should definitely not use it, to prevent what you experienced from happening.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I've never used them myself, but always see people recommending them. They come with a hefty price tag compared to other filters in our area. I have always used Aqua Tech with no issues, although the Tropical world see's them as a lesser than desired comparison. Thank you for letting us know! Should I ever use one (I have an older one for my 50g in storage) and it starts to leak, I will remove ASAP!! 

This would be a good time to remind people, always have a drip system and get those power bars up up up off the floors. I usually put a heavy duty nail in the wall and hang my power bars on that. I've had a fire start in my old home due to drips hitting the power bar


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

I read it on a forum while I researched if it was my fault before I started a dispute with the company. I read in two places someone said this happened but they didn't mention power cords which was my issue. I'm at work so if I get a chance ill find them


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

LionCalie said:


> Wow, that majorly sucks. I have always used AquaClear filters without problems. I also know many people recommend it on a Goldfish forum I frequent. I honestly don't believe it happens *that* often considering how popular the brand is. If your filter is leaking you should definitely not use it, to prevent what you experienced from happening.




Ironicly enough, a user on here mentioned this problem on a thread I posted a long time ago, I can't copy and paste on my phone but the thread was titled by me called "what modle filter do you use?" (Yes, I spelled model incorrently). Just to add to this! I'm sure its a freak accident, but I read in a few places it happening. I'm just going to try a new brand. Its sad, I really liked my filter until it almost burnt my house down!


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Two people is quite rare when compared to how popular the brand is.


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> I've never used them myself, but always see people recommending them. They come with a hefty price tag compared to other filters in our area. I have always used Aqua Tech with no issues, although the Tropical world see's them as a lesser than desired comparison. Thank you for letting us know! Should I ever use one (I have an older one for my 50g in storage) and it starts to leak, I will remove ASAP!!
> 
> This would be a good time to remind people, always have a drip system and get those power bars up up up off the floors. I usually put a heavy duty nail in the wall and hang my power bars on that. I've had a fire start in my old home due to drips hitting the power bar


Yea I'm stupid and never thought of that! I just had it on the floor under my dresser because my tv is mounted to the wall above my fish tank. I'm gonna do that when I get home tonight!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Where did it leak from? if it was leaking at the motor area-it may not have been attached properly or the "O" ring was either worn out or missing...you might check that....I have several of the Aqua clears and have used them for years-the first one I got nearly 20 years ago and have had to replace the "O" ring on the motor due to it wearing out and caused leaking....its pretty easy to put it together kinda cock-eyed too...so-to-speak and this will cause it to leak.....

If it was leaking at the back it may have been clogged along with the level bar set in the wrong place...usually when they clog they will spill over in the tank itself by design for safety...most HOB are made this way for safety reason...but if the level bar isn't used properly and the box is tilted more back instead of toward the tank....once clogged the water can spill over.....


----------

